# changing out bolts.



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

Okay, I was starting to get hooked on "tuning" so I ordered some aluminum chain ring bolts to swap out my DA 7800 bolts. I took off one Shimano bolt, and was shocked how light it was. I could not discern any difference between the old and the new, so I didn't switch them out. The same with a titanium stop bolt on my rear D. I couldn't tell any difference. I'm assuming they were both Ti. Where are the significant differences? 
Should I realistically change out whole components?


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

aluminum vs. aluminum. brake fixing bolts,stem/bar bolt, seat/seatpost bolts. You do all these bolt changes after you have done everything else.At around the 14 lb range,depends on frame you start with.


----------



## AlexCad5 (Jan 2, 2005)

I'm starting to run out of things to change. A couple more major things, ie Carbon tubie wheels are going to have to wait.
I was going to go to a sram red cassette, but Bicycle Action Magazine said the cassette and chain were the weak spots in the grouppo. Noisy and just average shifting. "not there yet." was their comment. Plus there are pretty big gaps in the gearing, going from 11T to 26T, which makes it not perfect for fast group rides. For now I'm sitting with my ultegra cassette, until an option becomes clear.

I was tempted to get the (past edition) Zipp cranks ($357), but I really would rather stay with outboard bearings rather than go back to isis. And If I buy a new crankset, I'd want a compact also so I could run a 11-23 in back. I can't bring myself to pay $1000+ for a VumaQuad though. That's just way too much money.

Still can't commit to speedplay - It'd have to be Ti of course, but I love my Keos.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

bolt tuning should be the last thing on your list as it is the once the least cost effective way to lighten a bike on a total gram count _and_ a grams/dollar count.


Buying light major parts should be high on the list as they represent a unique opportunity to lighten the bike in one fail swoop. Such as.............. vuma quads. They will make it lighter than any bolt kit you can buy........... that statement was made without knowledge of what the vuma would be replacing. There are on 2-3 cranks that are lighter (and more costly).



You want light you need some $$$. It sucks, but thats the game. The bolt kits are good for that last little bit............say the difference between a 12.05 lb bike and an 11.99 lb bike. Going from 14.95 to 14.89 lbs bike is the same amount of loss but infantly less impressive.

Spend the money where it will make the most difference.

I'm not sure Speedplay ti's are lighter than than Keo ti's when you add the weight of the cleats and go "all in" for the system. Even if it is a few grams, having something that does not make your knees hurt is worth the penality.

Starnut


----------



## sevencycle (Apr 23, 2006)

whats your build so far... I have gone great lengths. 26.0 bar/stem (not oversize). Campy carbon shifters with Shimano drivetrain. I will not use Kcnc/aluminum cassette. Weight per performance is a major issue.


----------

